# Alte Silstar Rute zugelaufen



## fuerstmyschkin (13. Juni 2020)

Hall Leute,

ich brauche mal ein wenig Hilfe.

Mir ist heute in einem kleinen Angelgeschäft im Odenwald eine alte Silstarrute, zugelaufen (Gelegenheitskauf aus Neugierde) und ich bin mir nicht sicher wofür genau das gute Stück gedacht ist. Wenn ich schätzen müsste, würde ich sagen das gute Teil ist irgendwo zwischen 20 und 30 Jahre alt, auf einem verblassten Preisschild war noch DM zu lesen.

Es handelt sich um eine Silstar MX 3502-270.

Was ich weiß, ist dass sie 2,70 lang ist, 2-teilig und der erste Ring ist klappbar. Des Weiteren findet sich die Angabe "Action A 40-80", ich denke das "Action A" für Spitzenaktion, "40-80" für 40-80g Wurfgewicht steht.

Mein erster Gedanke ging in Richtung schwere Spinnrute aber dafür ist sie eigentlich fast schon zu massiv, für eine Welsrute wiederum wären 40-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht etwas zu wenig und für eine Karpfenrute ist sie schlicht zu kurz. Könnte evtl. auch eine Rute fürs Pilk- oder Schleppangeln sein, ich bin einigermaßen ratlos.

Eventuell kann ja von euch jemand etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.

Gruß

Fürst Myschkin


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Hall Leute,
> 
> ich brauche mal ein wenig Hilfe.
> 
> ...


Hallo
Könntest du vielleicht ein Foto reinstellen? 
Grüße Michi


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Foto kann ich gerne hochladen, allerdings erst morgen, da ich aufgrund von Platzmangel in meiner Wohnung meine Angelausrüstung bei meinen Eltern lagere.


----------



## tomxxxtom (13. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Foto kann ich gerne hochladen, allerdings erst morgen, da ich aufgrund von Platzmangel in meiner Wohnung meine Angelausrüstung bei meinen Eltern lagere.
> ...




Wo bist du den jetzt?


----------



## eiszeit (13. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Hall Leute,
> 
> ich brauche mal ein wenig Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Ja ein Foto wäre gut.

Hätte da eine kohlefaserverstärkte Silstar Hohlglasrute von 1988. Sie hat die Bezeichnung MX 3502 270 und ja sie hat die Aktion A 40-80,
d.h. Spitzenaktion WG 40-80g.
Die kostete damals 99,00DM. Es gab da sechs Modelle davon, deine ist die längste und stärkste und zum schweren Spinnfischen einsetzbar.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (13. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Hätte da eine kohlefaserverstärkte Silstar Hohlglasrute von 1988. Sie hat die Bezeichnung MX 3502 270 und ja sie hat die Aktion A 40-80,
> d.h. Spitzenaktion WG 40-80g.
> Die kostete damals 99,00DM. Es gab da sechs Modelle davon, deine ist die längste und stärkste und zum schweren Spinnfischen einsetzbar.



Das kommt hin, der Schriftzug Carbon Composite würde dazu passen.
Damit wäre sie sogar eine perfekte Ergänzung zu meinen vorhandenen Spinnruten (Mitchell Mag Pro Spin 1,90m 2-8g und Zeck Jigsaw 2,40m 40g).
Hättest jemand eventuell eine Idee was für eine Rolle dazu passen würde, ich denke an etwas, was vom Alter her ungefähr zur Rute passt und auch nicht gerade für ein kleines Vermögen gehandelt wird. Würde mir irgendwie widerstreben da jetzt ne topmoderne Rolle drauf zu schrauben.

Schon mal vielen Dank dafür, Foto liefere ich euch wie gesagt morgen nach.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (13. Juni 2020)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Wo bist du den jetzt?



Ich bin jetzt wieder zu Hause, wir waren zwei Tage in Höchst zum Angeln und dort hab ich die Rute gefunden. Meine Eltern wohnen im gleichen Ort wie ich nur halt ein paar Straßen weiter. Hab halt wie gesagt mein ganzes Geraffel bei denen stehen.


----------



## Michael.S (13. Juni 2020)

Ich habe auch noch so eine alte Silstar mit etwa den gleichen Werten , ich nutze sie zum leichten Brandungsangeln zb. in Häfen , da macht sie sich ganz gut


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Kennt jemand die Ruten von SNAP? 
Habe diese Rute wiederentdeckt und weiß gar nicht mehr, von wann sie ist... Ich habe sie mir mal in Wilhelmshafen gekauft, weil ich weiter nach Hooksiel wollte um da das Kitesurfen zu lernen. 

Verpflegen wollte ich mich selbst vom Molenangeln.

Hatte dazu aber nicht die passende Rute. Was haben die Ringe eigentlich für eine Einlage, Silizium-Karbid?


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2020)

Von SNAP weiss ich grad so viel, dass sie wohl aus Frankreich stammen, nicht die hochtenische creme de la creme, aber robust sind. Ruten von dem Typ sieht man häufiger in Norwegen als "Feierabendrute" zum Plattfischangeln vom Steg aus.

Die Ringe dürften aus einfachem Aluminiumoxid bestehen - für Mono allemal tauglich.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2020)

Die Practica Serie von Snap gab es Mitte der 90er Jahre. Es gab vier Modellreihen, die Practica 40, die Practica 60
die Practica 80 und die eben die Practica 300 die für die schwere Binnen- und schwere Meeresfischeriei (Pilken) einsetzbar ist.
Die* Practica 300 *gab es in den Längen 2,10m, 2,40m, 2,70m, 3,00m und in 3,60m.
Deine kostete damasl 100 DM.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Hättest jemand eventuell eine Idee was für eine Rolle dazu passen würde, ich denke an etwas, was vom Alter her ungefähr zur Rute passt und auch nicht gerade für ein kleines Vermögen gehandelt wird.
> Schon mal vielen Dank dafür, Foto liefere ich euch wie gesagt morgen nach.



Ist schwierig zu sagen was dir liegt, Bei Silstar gab es 1992 die *Silstar LT* (30,35,40 und 50)* Long Stroke* (mit Frontbremse) und die Silstar LX Long Stroke (mit Heckbremse).
Die LT hat 4 Kugellager und diese an den richtigen Stellen, eine lautlose Rücklaufsperre, eim Wormshaft Spulehub-System aber noch
keine unendlich Rücklaufsperre, was man aber nicht unbedingt braucht.

Die Rolle bekommt man oft für einen kleinen Taler, weil sie nicht sehr bekannt ist. In der 40er oder 35er Größe dürfte sie aber sehr gut zur Rute und dann
zum Hecht oder Aalfischen passen.

Die LT 40 kostete damals 189,00DM


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (14. Juni 2020)

So, hier wie versprochen ein Bild der Rute.


----------



## Andal (14. Juni 2020)

Ein Spinnstock für Blinker, eine Universalrute ... a Gart'n hoid. Nichts desto Trotz, funkelnagelneu, ungefischt... ich würde sie mit einer zeitschlüssigen Rolle verpaaren und mit Mono als Hechtrute einsetzen. Entweder mit Blinkern, oder Stopsel und einem toten Köderfisch.


----------



## eiszeit (14. Juni 2020)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348502
> 
> 
> So, hier wie versprochen ein Bild der Rute.


Ja das ist die Rute von 1988 wie vermutet und oben geschrieben. Den Griff nannten sie 1988 "Hypron-Griff"
und die Beringung "Edelstahl gelagerte Keramik-Schnurführung".

Toter Köderfisch optimal und bei der Aktion, da sitzt der Anhieb.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Ruten von SNAP?
> Habe diese Rute wiederentdeckt und weiß gar nicht mehr, von wann sie ist... Ich habe sie mir mal in Wilhelmshafen gekauft, weil ich weiter nach Hooksiel wollte um da das Kitesurfen zu lernen.
> 
> Verpflegen wollte ich mich selbst vom Molenangeln.
> ...


Und ob ich die kenne. 
Deine aus Wilhelmshaven kommt vlt. sogar aus dem gleichen Laden, von Samen-Römer an einer großen Nord-Süd-Straße dort?

Der hatte mal eine Aktion um 1993 mit diesen (um 40DM meine ich) damals noch SNAP Practica Ruten, später schluckte Zebco die SNAP.
Da hab ich meine her, inzwischen sind es weniger geworden, und ein paar wurden umgebaut.
Der Laden dort und SNAP hatten auch tolle Monofile, ich fand dort die SNAP Triton Hecht dk. grün, eine der unverwüstlichsten Schnüre mit einer hochglatten beschichtung, als 0,30 hab ich die sehr lange geangelt. Eine Billigversion ohne Beschichtung kam nochmal zu Dreamtrackle, angeblich waren die Schnüre von US Dupont.

Auf den Ruten sind einfache Einlagen in der Richtung Aluminiumoxid, zu der Zeit aber noch sensationell mit "richtigen" Einlagen und stabilen schwarzen(!) Metallfassungen, da war die (ärgerliche) Fuji-Porzellit-Welle mit den schwarzen Kunststofffassungen gerade erst am ausklingen.
Die Ringe waren nicht schlecht, keine Probleme gehabt, obwohl ich die nicht mit Dyneema-Schnur geangelt habe.
Die verwendete Glasfaser war zu dem Zeitpunkt und überhaupt ein Quantensprung, wurde vlt. nie mehr übertroffen?
Stand Carbo-Tech und nichts reißerisches sonst drauf, war aber kein Carbon sondern weiße Faser.  Selbst die 40g verhalten sich so oder sogar besser als heutige günstige "Carbon" Ruten.
Ich habe die 2.4m 2.7m 3m 40g 60g intensiv zum Hechtangeln und Bootschlepp eingesetzt und gequält, die blieben später lange noch in Reserve-Position und viele Anfänger haben damit gefangen.
Mein Vater hat die ihm geschenkten beiden 2.4m bis heute wohl nicht kaputt bekommen, 2016 lebten sie in Schweden noch.

Ich hatte von den Practica
2.4m 40g, 2.4m 60g, 2.7m 40g, 2.7m 60g, 2x 3m 60g, 3m 80g, 2x 3,6m 60g.
Und eine Type 300g fürs Meeresangeln (weiß ich nicht mehr genau, nicht mit geangelt), die ich noch recht schnell in Wilhelmshaven gleich wieder verkauft habe. Die 3m 80g und 2x 3,6m 60g wurden kaum gefischt und sind noch quasi neuwerig.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (14. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Toter Köderfisch optimal und bei der Aktion, da sitzt der Anhieb.



Ich denke in dem Einsatzgebiet kommt sie auch ans Wasser, das mit dem Anhieb glaub ich sofort. Die Rute ist so bretthart, ich glaube da muss man aufpassen, dass man dem Fisch nicht das Gebiss rausreißt beim Anhieb ;-).

Vielen Dank für die Infos, mit dem Wissen was hier im Board schlummert sollte man vielleicht mal über ein Ruten-Wiki nachdenken.


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. Februar 2021)

Zu Vintage Ruten kann ich auch etwas beitragen: 
Hier eine alte ABU Pacific mit Eschenholzgriff aus den 70ziger / 80ziger Jahren ....
Leider muss die Klarlack-Lackierung der Wicklung am letzten Rollenring noch erneuert werden. Originale Wicklung soll unbedingt erhalten bleiben !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------



## Dr. Mabuse (10. Februar 2021)

Oh ... habe im falschen Thread gepostet !
Sollte bei Vintage Ruten rein - bitte um Entschuldigung !

Gruß,

Dr. Mabuse


----------

